# Genfer See -Frankreich



## Frank - Zander (18. September 2006)

Hallo,

da ich in 14 Tagen an den Genfer See (auf die franz. Seite nach Thonon) fahre und keine Ahnung von gesetzlichen Bestimmungen, Nachtangeln, Tageskarten, Standplätze der Fische etc. habe, wollte ich euch alle um Hilfe bitten. 
Bin für alle Tips dankbar.

Ciao Frank-Zander


----------



## Frank - Zander (26. September 2006)

*AW: Genfer See -Frankreich*

HILFE - kennt den keiner den Genfer See? Auf welcher der beiden Seiten (Schweiz oder Frankreich) dürfte den Fischen ja egal sein oder??? Oder wie erkenn ich einen Schweizer Fisch, damit ich ihn zurücksetze? Spaß bei Seite.... Kann mir keine Infos zu Bestimmungen, Fangtechniken oder Plätzen geben?

Frank-Zander


----------

